# guinea pigs outside overnight in a hutch in shed



## karen09 (Mar 30, 2009)

is it the right time to leave my pigs in the shed overnight and they have houses inside the shed and hay and company


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

When we used to have pigs they would of been out by now.


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

my guineas live inside all year round,but go out in a run during the day between april and september,weather dependant


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

karen09 said:


> is it the right time to leave my pigs in the shed overnight and they have houses inside the shed and hay and company


when lived with my parents we would regularly put the guinea pig and rabbit hutches in the shed during cold times and even bring them inside during really cold times. cant see that having a hutch in the shed will do them any harm as long as they come out during warmer weather :001_smile:


----------

